# Currently Hiring - Medicial Billers/ Collection Staff (Work at home)



## alexis.Nin@sirono.com  (Mar 29, 2016)

*Currently Hiring - Collection Staff for Hospital billing (Work at home)*

Hello,

Frontline Call Center is currently looking to hire several Medicial Billers/ Collection Staff for our team. 

*Job Description:* You will be taking Inbound calls and making Outbound calls for a third party hospital billing company. The type of calls may range from assisting customers with logging in to their online account, helping them make a payment or set up a payment plan and doing very detailed research on the account history and submitting escalations for Billing and Coding issues.

*Responsibilities:* Answer calls within the required time for our client.  You will be assisting customers with all customer service related inquiries and required to make notes at the end of each call documenting what action(s) you took and how the call was handled.  Account managers will be available via a  chat environment for any questions, concerns or escalations that may occur during a call and you will be expected to reach out via chat when unsure of any aspect of your duties.  

*Skills:*  Strong communication & people skills are a must!  You will be required to show compassion to customers while performing your duties efficiently.  Call handling and control skills are very important. Grammar and spelling skills are also extremely important. We are looking for individuals who can work well under pressure and multi-task.

**Preferred* but not required: *Ideally, our representatives will have some knowledge of hospital/ physician billing methods & be familiar with the terminology sometimes used on billing statements.  We are also seeking agents with insurance billing and procedures knowledge as this will be a large part of your job.  

This is a great place to start and get your feet wet if new to the field. (AAPC Cert not required)

Bi-lingual (Spanish) agents are welcome to apply.

Full and Part time positions available  

Hours of Operation: Mon - Fri (8AM-6PM) Sat (8:30 AM- 1PM)  Eastern Standard Time

Starting pay: $9 HR

Please apply if in the following States: WA, FL, WV, LA, AR, UT, CO, GA, MI, NC, OH

Please email cover letters/Resumes, and we will respond ASAP.

Thank you for your time,

Account Manager
Alexis N


----------

